# Snapping Grid for Layout?



## Wilburston (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Firstly many thanks for the 25.0.7, I did really need the text box with High Sierra this weekend and it happened!

Back to the subject, how insanely difficult is it to implement a snapping grid for layout that gives the option of using odd or even grid multiples, (so 1/2,1/4/,1/8,1/16 or 1/3,1/6,1/9,1/12) for layout elements to snap to so if I’m thrashing together a series of montages for one of the now 5 broadcasts a week where I mess with things daily... so when I move between composite multiple live inputs I’m not a tad out?

If your interested, www.onesixone.com.au, we are a club going online under quarantine in Australia.


Rgds



Wil


----------



## WildkatzKyr (Dec 14, 2020)

Did you ever get anywhere with this? More snapping options would be really useful. 

e.g. Snap to the centre line (vertical or horizontal) of other sources. Ability to resize source keeping them centred on their current position.


----------

